# New Bach video: Well-Tempered Clavier with notes



## OpenGoldberg (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been working on this video which combines Kimiko Ishizaka's recording of J.S. Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1, with the sheet music from both MuseScore and LillyPond. The fugues are especially nice as they split the voices out into individual staves. This makes it especially easy to see how the fugue is put together. Enjoy!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing !
I enjoyed the Goldberg-project from a few years back a lot.


----------

